# 32 TM-TWO or Lashed?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If you jump and freeride, you don't want the lashed. They tend to soften up quite a bit. I personally wouldn't go with anything lower in the line than the Team Two, esp if you like to charge.


----------

